# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Mounting a pool fence to a deck

## Sturina

I am in the process of building a pool surrounded by a deck.  I am planning on mounting the pool fence (standard metal pool fence) to the top of the deck.  My question is how best to do this?  Do they sell brackets that the posts fit into and drill down through the deck into the supporting structure, or do I have to leave space to concrete posts into the ground?

----------


## dawesius

Yes, they have plain and flanged posts. Flanged posts are 1300mm(?) long and have a flange welded to the end, 4 bolts. Standard posts are 1800mm(?) long.

----------


## METRIX

Aluminium 50 x 50mm 1.3m Primrose Flanged Fence Post With Cap I/N 1140666 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------

